# Wife and Porn



## Michaelkinter (Aug 1, 2021)

Long story short, married 15 years and together over 20. High school sweetheart 😍

My wife found a hard drive full of miscellaneous site rips.  She’s knows I’ve looked at porn in the past but this put her over the edge.

She is way more beautiful than any of those porn stars, it just gets me turned on, especially for my wife. Let’s face it, if there wasn’t porn I would wear my wife out in a few weeks. We’ve been together over 20 years.

How many of you look at porn?  

Does you wife know that you look?

Does it make her upset?


----------



## supreme666leader (Aug 1, 2021)

so if shes more beautiful than the porn stars turn her into one herself and get rich.


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 1, 2021)

Thread is useless without pics of said beautiful wife. 

No, never watched porn. I don't want to go to hell!


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 1, 2021)

In reality, my wife knows, and encourages me to go jerk off or use the fleshlight she bought me sometimes.


----------



## flenser (Aug 1, 2021)

Trouble with porn is once you click on a link, you can never unsee where it leads. And unlike the mouse I can trust my imagination.


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 1, 2021)

Wife knows I watch it, she likes watching as well, gets her in the mood to get freaky. I don't have a collection of it anymore, no real need with all the free porn sites now, just stream them to the TV.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Married 16 years. More good than bad. We've been at a peak the past few months, as physically intimate now as ever (I love you TRT!)

I view porn regularly.  She knows. In the past, it made her jealous,  but not anymore.  She realized it is no threat or substitute.  

We made a joint PH account, we favorite certain video, to share with later. We sometimes watch together.  It's not as much part of the act, but an appetizer, and a source for ideas.


----------



## ccpro (Aug 1, 2021)

Married 25 years, wife is still hot and I'm a complete perv.  I look at porn everyday and she knows it, I often send her pics which she may or may not reply to.  Bottom line, I never concealed it and my wife is not a porn watcher.  I don't think I could shock my wife, I've always been very open with her and I believe that is the key.  Wives don't like surprises....sounds like you've held back a little with her and she busted you.  Just reestablish communication, she's not going to leave you if you're a good husband, father, provider, etc.  Just tell her your a freak!  Works for me.


----------



## snake (Aug 1, 2021)

Michaelkinter said:


> How many of you look at porn?
> 
> Does you wife know that you look?
> 
> Does it make her upset?


Hell yeah.

I think we fall into the "Don't ask, don't tell" after 26 years.


----------



## RISE (Aug 1, 2021)

Looking at porn is one thing, having a full hard drive is a little different.  My wife knows I watch porn, but if she found a hard drive full of it, I'm sure she would think I have a problem.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 1, 2021)

Been together almost 16 years. My wife knows and she goes through phases where she watches too. I watch less now than I did back in my 20's and if she watches now its with me.

Initially i think she was a little freaked out and had questions. But she knows it would never replace her.

As I said to one of my golf buddies about this very topic: I don't want to go to the driving range, I want to play.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 1, 2021)

What kind of cock bag joins a bodybuilding forum and on his first post starts a thread about porn?


----------



## Michaelkinter (Aug 1, 2021)

A cock bag that is posting in incognito - good shit fellow Ug’s....and said beautiful wife was posted


----------



## Michaelkinter (Aug 1, 2021)

We were moving to a spot with no potential high speed internet 😬 so I downloaded a 2tb collection from a poster hugedownload,

So basically we’ve concurred that only priest don’t watch porn🤥 🤮

How many people have to hide it from their wives?

how many women or wives watch porn?


----------



## Michaelkinter (Aug 1, 2021)

She really is hotter than any of the porn stars and I think that’s why it pisses her off so much, idk. ??


----------



## Michaelkinter (Aug 1, 2021)

The big thing here is not being able to communicate! Who has to hide shit after being together for close to 25 years .


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 1, 2021)

What is your communication style? Are there any underlying trust issues? How do you show and reassure your wife you don't have an issue? 

You are definitely on to something, if there things you have to hide in an unconditionally committed relationship there is a lot of work to be done, both individually and as a couple.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 1, 2021)

The new UG site does not show number of posts automatically ... you have to click on members name to its their first post ...

As for porn watching clearly most men so it ... its a habit ... whether it's good or bad is up to the individual ... I've tried to eliminate (failed) ... tried to reduce it with moderate success ...

I've now think of it (masterbation) as a companion in a long term relationship ... the reality is men have a far stronger sex drive than women ... this is proven by men buy 95% of porn ... as escorts / prostitutes ... its a biological reality that must be managed ... I believe masterbation without porn is a better option ... 

As for single men I believe no masterbation or porn is preferable ... your desire to date and mate will increase dramatically without it ... as will over overall life satisfaction ...


----------



## CJ (Aug 1, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> The new UG site does not show number of posts automatically ... you have to click on members name to its their first post ...


If you're on a phone, turn it sideways. More stuff appears.


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 1, 2021)

Michaelkinter said:


> Long story short, married 15 years and together over 20. High school sweetheart 😍
> 
> My wife found a hard drive full of miscellaneous site rips.  She’s knows I’ve looked at porn in the past but this put her over the edge.
> 
> ...


If you have a wife and still watch pornos I think it's time for a divorce if you was attracted to her enough you wouldn't watch it speaking from my experience, porn aka pink meth kills relationships though


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 1, 2021)

Michaelkinter said:


> Long story short, married 15 years and together over 20. High school sweetheart 😍
> 
> My wife found a hard drive full of miscellaneous site rips.  She’s knows I’ve looked at porn in the past but this put her over the edge.
> 
> ...


Tell the truth bruh not to many women I met knows how to ripa hard drive brah


----------



## IceTeazeYa (Aug 1, 2021)

Good comments transcend. 

Site rips for new groups- braH

The communication is key, do most of you hide it from the Mrs are are you open?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 1, 2021)

Porn. I thought everyone  watches porn.. also my wife knows. She dosnt have a problem with it. She is really not into watching it, but at the same time I guess it’s not something that has been brought up. She has with me in the past at times. BTW this aug will be 28 yrs together. Maybe tonight I will put some on and see what she says. I will update tomorrow. 🤙


----------



## creekrat (Aug 2, 2021)

Wife and I watch porn together and when I’m gone for work she’ll send me the links to what she watches


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 2, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Wife and I watch porn together and when I’m gone for work she’ll send me the links to what she watches


I need a woman like that!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2021)

I bet he’s got a hard drive full of fat girl and granny porn


----------



## creekrat (Aug 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I bet he’s got a hard drive full of fat girl and granny porn


People pay crazy money to watch some pretty weird shit. I used to know a guy that got a thrill just by paying for it. Didn’t matter what it was


----------



## Marvin Martian (Aug 2, 2021)

I absolutely love catching my wife getting off to porn. She is 40 and I don’t if it’s genetics or the INSANE amount of time she spend on skin care (I am talking like crazy train). She is such a soft heart woman and extremely successful hard worker - that no one who knows us would believe she has such an insatiable desire. Neither of us have a jealous bone - in the past if a chick cheated I stayed friend and simply kicked rocks. But my wife asks me what I like about a paticular porn chick (it fckn makes me sick to see young - the barely 18 lovers should all be shot through the temple). Anyway it’s pretty cool after a couple decades together we still are insanely attracted - I convinced her to grow a beautiful bush - and at damn near 50 to have a 40 (wi thing a few months) still have a slick dew where I can feel when we are watching a movie is damn blessed. First wife was supposedly horny all the time but could not get wet and that just turned me off - we had MUCH bigger problems so that’s not the shallow ass reason we divorced.

I know I don’t post much - but she and I were just talking about this last night and how we both heard from friends that intimacy just has to drop off and ya just gotta accept it. 
maybe it will one day - but for now getting woken up with a stiff one in her mouth sure the hell makes me feel awesome


----------



## IceTeazeYa (Aug 2, 2021)

Good shit Marvin!


----------



## snake (Aug 2, 2021)

RISE said:


> Looking at porn is one thing, having a full hard drive is a little different.  My wife knows I watch porn, but if she found a hard drive full of it, I'm sure she would think I have a problem.





BigSwolePump said:


> What kind of cock bag joins a bodybuilding forum and on his first post starts a thread about porn?


Good point BSP. Little did RISE know but his wife setup a fake profile and the poor bastard has just incriminated himself and now needs a new hard drive. lol


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 2, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> Porn. I thought everyone  watches porn.. also my wife knows. She dosnt have a problem with it. She is really not into watching it, but at the same time I guess it’s not something that has been brought up. She has with me in the past at times. BTW this aug will be 28 yrs together. Maybe tonight I will put some on and see what she says. I will update tomorrow. 🤙


Update: it did not happen..
persistens is key to success😂😂


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2021)

Op all this is a bunch of bs if we can’t take a look at that newly grown bush .. show some pics or I’m gonna close the thread


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 2, 2021)

👋👋👋👋👋👋👋👋👋👋👋👋PLEEAAASSSSSEEE!!!👋👋😂😂😂👋👋👋


----------



## Warteezy (Aug 2, 2021)

Marvin Martian said:


> I absolutely love catching my wife getting off to porn. She is 40 and I don’t if it’s genetics or the INSANE amount of time she spend on skin care (I am talking like crazy train). She is such a soft heart woman and extremely successful hard worker - that no one who knows us would believe she has such an insatiable desire. Neither of us have a jealous bone - in the past if a chick cheated I stayed friend and simply kicked rocks. But my wife asks me what I like about a paticular porn chick (it fckn makes me sick to see young - the barely 18 lovers should all be shot through the temple). Anyway it’s pretty cool after a couple decades together we still are insanely attracted - I convinced her to grow a beautiful bush - and at damn near 50 to have a 40 (wi thing a few months) still have a slick dew where I can feel when we are watching a movie is damn blessed. First wife was supposedly horny all the time but could not get wet and that just turned me off - we had MUCH bigger problems so that’s not the shallow ass reason we divorced.
> 
> I know I don’t post much - but she and I were just talking about this last night and how we both heard from friends that intimacy just has to drop off and ya just gotta accept it.
> maybe it will one day - but for now getting woken up with a stiff one in her mouth sure the hell makes me feel awesome


Sounds like some cuckold shit, but what ever floats your boat


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 3, 2021)

My current wife and I usually watch it together.  My first wife, may she RIP, was into dude on dude gay porn, so she was alone on that one because it wasn't my thing...


----------



## j2048b (Aug 3, 2021)

Na man my mind is enough porn, its all a lie and leads u to wonder and want them to be the whores u see performing just debauchery acts that once ur done, ull never look at that ho again the same.....

Its a disease, it is a true vice and can become an addiction that will ultimately fuck up ur life, their life and eventually all those lives around u....


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 3, 2021)

I personally prefer porn with my wife in it, but I watch other porn all the time just to facilitate things a little faster, wife knows, doesn't care. Lately we have watched some together.


----------



## Michaelkinter (Aug 3, 2021)

No doubt about having wifey in the vids - just started her getting to do it after 20 years!  

No wonder my sex drive is so high....or maybe that’s just me 😅


----------



## In2Deep (Aug 3, 2021)

RISE said:


> Looking at porn is one thing, having a full hard drive is a little different.  My wife knows I watch porn, but if she found a hard drive full of it, I'm sure she would think I have a problem.


Ehhh my wife regularly will ask if there is anything new in my spank bank. Nothing stored just links in favorites Ill share with her. After 26 years we are still getting it on 2-3 times a week. Id say just be honest and don't hide it.  Although we have always had good communication about our sex.


----------



## MrBafner (Aug 3, 2021)

Who needs porn when you have random people sending you pics and movies over Instagram.
Like this one this morning ...


----------



## RISE (Aug 3, 2021)

In2Deep said:


> Ehhh my wife regularly will ask if there is anything new in my spank bank. Nothing stored just links in favorites Ill share with her. After 26 years we are still getting it on 2-3 times a week. Id say just be honest and don't hide it.  Although we have always had good communication about our sex.


I've always heard the spank bank referred as your memory, lol.  If thats what you n your wife like, that's different.  I'm looking at it from the view of a wife who had no idea.


----------



## RISE (Aug 3, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Na man my mind is enough porn, its all a lie and leads u to wonder and want them to be the whores u see performing just debauchery acts that once ur done, ull never look at that ho again the same.....
> 
> Its a disease, it is a true vice and can become an addiction that will ultimately fuck up ur life, their life and eventually all those lives around u....


The porn I watch is pretty tame, always has been.  Eating ass is about as far as I go.  I can't stand the whole choking/stepping on face/smacking/deep throating til you puke/ etc shit I see.  

I literally saw a porn star I use to watch, do a video where she would get railed from behind and the dude would reach over and shove his hand in her throat until she puked in a jar she was holding.  Never watched another video from her again.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 3, 2021)

RISE said:


> The porn I watch is pretty tame, always has been.  Eating ass is about as far as I go.  I can't stand the whole choking/stepping on face/smacking/deep throating til you puke/ etc shit I see.
> 
> I literally saw a porn star I use to watch, do a video where she would get railed from behind and the dude would reach over and shove his hand in her throat until she puked in a jar she was holding.  Never watched another video from her again.


That is disgusting, horrible, and despicable.  

You should send me the link just to be sure I know what to avoid.


----------



## snake (Aug 3, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Who needs porn when you have random people sending you pics and movies over Instagram.
> Like this one this morning ...
> 
> View attachment 12836


I hate social media but I'm now reconsidering.

My luck, some dude will be sending me pics of his 8" Johnson.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Kraken (Aug 3, 2021)

My now ex wife and I used to watch it together, both at home and at the swingers clubs.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 5, 2021)

https://xhamster.com/videos/suzanne...01wSlFtd0pTQjJ5SmVIaG8xSl8taGREOGNJYV93UVpoSQ..                My girlfriend from 8 th grade till 10th then she moved to California.. she goes by Suzanne storm  but her real name is Rachel. She was doing coke in jr high school and sucking cock .. Great girl and a lot of fun to date .


----------



## ccpro (Aug 5, 2021)

Warteezy,
That is a very generalized statement...could be true sometimes like in your case.  I think you'd find you're more wrong than right imo.  Boils down to trust and your comfort level you and your spouse have  with one another.  Does looking at a live beautiful women/man lead to divorce?  Nope, not in a healthy marriage.  My wife and I will point them out to each other all the time.  Anyway....peace!


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Aug 5, 2021)

Michaelkinter said:


> How many of you look at porn?



How you gonna ask a bunch of roided up dudes if they watch porn?



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## midevil (Aug 5, 2021)

My X-wife hated that I watched porn. 

Current GF is cool with it.  Some people are against porn. I say it's healthy for a relationship to enjoy something some might consider kinky. Porn keeps me interested in sex and on point! That pays dividends .. LOL


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 7, 2021)

I watch a few times a week. Wife of 15 doesn't know and doesn't need to know. Blanket policies around honesty for everything usually isn't the best idea long term. I've seen it be quite disruptive.


----------



## IceTeazeYa (Aug 8, 2021)

I think being open with her is important, how is your communication?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 9, 2021)

My ex wife hated it I dated a girl one time who really got into it but now the girl I’m dating I’m not so sure I hadn’t gotten breve enough to show her yet lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 17, 2022)

I watch, she doesn’t participate or care


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 17, 2022)

porn is like an aid for being on gear. 

Good thing she found it and not your kids.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 17, 2022)

Michaelkinter said:


> Long story short, married 15 years and together over 20. High school sweetheart 😍
> 
> My wife found a hard drive full of miscellaneous site rips.  She’s knows I’ve looked at porn in the past but this put her over the edge.
> 
> ...



Pornography is the unnatural way in which men act out their masculinity in a monogamous relationship.  Naturally, men would have multiple sexual partners, and that would ensure their dopamine release for satisfaction.  But in a monogamous relationship, a man transfers that behavior to multiple imaginary sexual partners.

I will float a crazy theory out there, but I think it's true: Women moreso respect the men who actually *have* multiple sexual partners, than the men who have multiple imaginary partners through porn.

This I think is the basis of why women get offended when their man watches porn.  It's not about jealousy or anything like that.  It's about how ineffectual the man really is.  It's a real turn off.  She would have more respect if you were able to actually *get* the women and cheat on her, rather than wack it to your imagination.  Of course, she would probably leave you if you cheated, but it still stands that she respects a cheater more than a guy who is addicted to porn.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 17, 2022)

By the way, my psychological insights are free to all on this forum^^^


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 17, 2022)

I used to, but porn doesn't really do it for me anymore.  If I need to clean pipes, I typically think about my wife.  I tend to think about things that only make rare appearances post marriage ( oral for me, oral for her ).


----------



## white ape (Jan 17, 2022)

I gave it up months ago. Life is better without it.


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 18, 2022)

Stopped watching porn long time ago. Started reading porn sex stories since then. Way better orgams and a lot more fun 

My wife watch porn when she masturbates, she does reads erotic novels all the time but doesn't act on it much. Just like to go around with a dripping pussy I guess.

Still best way to piss her off and turn her on is telling her I'm going to meet some random girl.

Oh boy that's 100% wild fuck when I come back home


----------

